# US Amp identification



## Willy_Wonka (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey everyone, I've gotten my hands on this old US Amp and I'm absolutely stumped on what it is, and was hoping someone here knows what it is I've looked around it and haven't found any identifying marks. I've searched and found similiar looking amps but nothing the same size or with the same guts . Well here's some picture and have a nice day


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like usa 50hc but not high current model?


----------



## Willy_Wonka (Mar 6, 2015)

You're about right it looks like a 50HCA that had it's board cut in half. I'm mainly just wanting to know what it'll output before I go hooking it up to a random set of subs.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

50hca is this size, pretty much same board layout. But I think this is non high current model, usa50?


----------



## Willy_Wonka (Mar 6, 2015)

soccerguru607 said:


> 50hca is this size, pretty much same board layout. But I think this is non high current model, usa50?


I'm starting to think that too, but I can't find one that looks the same. The fact it has no real identifying marks other than High Definition Reference Amplifier has made this so hard.


----------

